# Paint Sprayer which is the best bang for your buck



## oiler (Jan 11, 2008)

What kind of sprayer would you recommend the best bang for your buck (for spraying homes)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

pretty partial to the Titan 440. we have had a few of them and its been the best all purpose, user friendly sprayer for us...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The 440 is a great little rig. You can get it at SW about $750. Don't forget to get your Titan Bucks for some "free" stuff. Check out spraymall.com.
This is a good, compact, dependable rig. If you are doing a lot of spraying I would get a bigger one, maybe a Graco 695. Do not go to HD, the rigs there are built cheaply. Go to a paint store, you may even find a used/rebuilt one.


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

My best rig is the Titan 550XC which is no longer available. I use it for virtually everything, int walls and ceilings, trim, Lacquers. Second machine is the 640i, works well but I prefer the 550. Also have a few conventional sprayers (Devilbliss jga520's) both pressure pot and siphon, and a titan HVLP with the TS40 turbine.

All and all I use the airless 99% of the time and the others stay parked lol.
Cheers


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I think it depends on what your using it for, newconstruction, I used to spray close to 100 gallons a day, I nedded a rig that could run two lines, and preffered gas. Speedflow 5500 I think it was,awesome machine

Now I only do repaint, the most we sparay is maybe 10 gallons in a day, my all time favorite for this would be a speedflow 3500, it has gas and electric motor can switch out in 5 minutes, I dont have this machine anymore

We currently run a greco, their small version, its just electric, and is fine for what we do.

It really depends on what your going to use it for, But speedflow is my favorite brand


----------



## Capella (May 21, 2007)

*750 Grand Prix spray rig*

A friend off mine has moved into doing carpenty/finish work and wants to unload his sprayer. He's a good friend and I trust him when he says the sprayer works great but since it has been sitting awhile will likely need new seals. He had the motor rebuilt recently. He has had it for about 10+ years and the problem is all that is visible are the words "750 Grand Prix". Not sure who the mfg is so not really sure what it might be worth. Do any of you know anything about a "750 Grand Prix"?
Thanks!
Dennis


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Here out west the battle is between Titan 4401 and Graco 395.

It's a Ford/Chevy kinda thing...


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Titan 440


----------



## Capella (May 21, 2007)

Nevermind on my 750 Grand Prix posting. I talked to sprayer dealer who tells me it's as old as dirt and made by a company called Amspray, which was bought out by Wagner in 1864 or sometime around the Civil War! Parts are hard to come by. FYI.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

Titan 440. Like SW support of the product.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

As I said above, the 440 has been our go to sprayer over the years. By way of update, we bought a 550 last fall and it has a little more pressure for spraying up into high ceilings and was a lot quieter. The 440 can be a bit of a screamer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Drop the money for a 695, you will not regret it.


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

My 440i has done me well. Thinkin about a bigger pump this year though. Gotta get a new toy:thumbup:


----------



## TPG That Painter Guy (Feb 26, 2013)

*graco 395 rocks all day long*

Graco 395 is the most versitle workhorse in the industry, the titan 640i is a damn fine rig as well.
But for the sq you speak of..if you rig the 395 right (50 ft only x 1/4) and know your tips, that graco is more affordable, maint is cheaper and will do the kind of spraying you stated just fine.

640i is a great machine no doubt, but using them both i prefered the 395..best bang for the all around buck.

And i like FORDS so there :thumbup:


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Resurrected from 2008! Well played my friend.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> pretty partial to the Titan 440. we have had a few of them and its been the best all purpose, user friendly sprayer for us...


 5 years later, do you still feel the same?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bender said:


> 5 years later, do you still feel the same?


Haven't found a way to kill one yet. In my opinion, the 440 is legendary. In straight up airless, we have put more hours on them than anything.


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

I have an older Graco 395 ST Pro that works reasonably well with various AAA guns. It can go down to 600 psi without surging much, maybe even 400 psi, for WB lacquers. Does the Titan 440i surge at lower pressures, or would it also work well as an AAA pump? Everybody seems to love the 440i as a straight airless pump.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> 5 years later, do you still feel the same?


My post is still the same.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Haven't found a way to kill one yet. In my opinion, the 440 is legendary. In straight up airless, we have put more hours on them than anything.


Well, I cant knock them, I've never owned one. But jeeze, the few Ive heard run sounds like an industrial sewing machine that was never oiled.



Workaholic said:


> My post is still the same.


Yep, its like the red team is playing without a quarterback.:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bender said:


> Well, I cant knock them, I've never owned one. But jeeze, the few Ive heard run sounds like an industrial sewing machine that was never oiled.
> 
> 
> Yep, its like the red team is playing without a quarterback.:whistling2:


They do shriek. We bought a 540 one year and it sounded much less like its guts were being yanked out.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe that. Longer stroke pumps are always quieter.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Yep, its like the red team is playing without a quarterback.:whistling2:


The lower reds are made in China. Jack set me straight that the bigger units were still made in the usa but I have owned a few titans and prefer blue.


----------

